# Best drugstore powder foundations



## dizzy_lizzy (Sep 17, 2006)

I have CG Trublend Powder Foundation and was wondering if there is anything better. I'd like something mattifying, for oily skin...no shimmer. Can go from light coverage or layered to almost full.

I've heard good things about Prestige, Maybelline Purestay, MF Facefinity, and Palladio.

Thanks in advance


----------



## beautynista (Sep 17, 2006)

I've heard good things bout L'Oreal True Match powder foundation.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks





Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard good things bout L'Oreal True Match powder foundation.


----------



## emily (Sep 17, 2006)

I love Maybelline Pure Stay


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 17, 2006)

The only powder I use is Coty Airspun Translucent, but it's loose. I really wish they would make a pressed.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The only powder I use is Coty Airspun Translucent, but it's loose. I really wish they would make a pressed. Really, that has the coverage of a foundation? :-o


----------



## katlynn83634 (Sep 17, 2006)

Tru blend powder and Phyicians Formula Mineral are both good. I havent found any foundations that keep the shine away. I always have to use a primer or mattifier.


----------



## marina6 (Sep 19, 2006)

MF is great in terms of coverage and longevity.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 19, 2006)

The only drugstore powder foundation I've tried is Revlon Age-Defying Foundation. If you need good coverage this isn't for you because it is pretty sheer. But it is good at making your skintone look even. It does last all day, too.


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 21, 2006)

I prefer L'oreal Tru Match...either in powder or liquid form.


----------



## anne7 (Sep 22, 2006)

I like the loose Physicians Formula mineral powder. It's not shimmery at all, IMO.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 22, 2006)

I like Physician's Formula as well.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Sep 22, 2006)

Before EDM, I loved PF Mineral Wear Powder. I actually used up two compacts and was on my third when I started using EDM. If I wasn't using EDM, I would definitely go back to the Mineral Wear.


----------

